
HP Enterprise Nears Deal to Buy Cray - kilianc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-17/hp-enterprise-said-to-near-deal-to-buy-supercomputer-maker-cray-jvrfiu79
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19939601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19939601),
which is currently on the front page.

